# Hiya!



## otto (Dec 27, 2004)

Hiya! I'm Otto, a junior at Blair High School, just outside of DC. I've done theatre for the past three schoolyears and two summers. We're working on the the (early)spring musical right now, Once Upon a Mattress, and I'm LD....eek. I'm here to pick up any insight, wisdom, or whatever you want to throw at me; I like learning about everything. I just happen to like learning about Theatre a bit more. 

Maybe I'll learn something in-depth about LDing, too...nothing worse than an idiot newbie swaggering around with gel samples before they've even plotted lights. Eek. Not naming names.

But, yeah, HI!


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2004)

hello!! Tips: always safety cord fixtures, keep some extra cords around for beating disobediant crew members


----------



## otto (Dec 28, 2004)

Haha, thanks. Beating them with safety cables isn't that much fun though. What's fun is threatening to dangle them from the catwalk...heh heh. Pranks are nice, too.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 28, 2004)

hi,
were doing once upon a matress for our spring show too!
ive always wanted to fly myself up, but ide have no way to get down!


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

we did mattress my freshman year, 3 years ago. welcome to the forums im sure we will all benefit from your posts.


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 28, 2004)

I ike hitting people with the converters from Twis-Lock to Eidson plug. They;'re about two feet long, and huirt like hell!


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

i still prefer taking them to the grid or tuxedo heavan and leave them in there with the lights off....


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 28, 2004)

I've always wanted to mummify someone in Gaf tape, put a harness on them, take them up into the grid, and suspend them over the stage. It's probably ahainst several dozen laws, but it would be funny! A nice welcoming to the theater for any new crew member who acts like they know it all, don;t you think?


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 28, 2004)

i know before i was a freshman they used to give all the new crew swirlies....i had a few friends and they stuck up for me. i think we need to start that tradition again, whoes with me?


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 28, 2004)

That's mean!

We're only tough on new crew members who give us trouble, or who we just don't like. And then, we can be tough. Like the time that a bowl full of fake blood "accidentally" spilled on someone. Oops!


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2004)

the gaff mummy would be expensive


----------



## SuperCow (Dec 28, 2004)

I t would be worth it. Anyways, it's the school's money, not mine!


----------



## otto (Dec 28, 2004)

Nonono. You tell them to sit on a pipe while you're reweighting it, until you can "find some sandbags." Let it run away two or three feet (but catch it before they DIE). Heh. Nice tech version of chicken. Also, have a 9v battery licking contest-- most in fifteen minutes wins. Prize for numbest tongue.


----------

